# Fast Twine knot for bundling firewood - with ring knife.



## farmerdoug (Apr 6, 2011)

This is a really fast knot for bundling firewood. You can fill a 5 gallon bucket with wood, tie off the end and then tie the other end. 

Just a way to do a couple hundred bundles and test the market to see if you want to sell bundled wood.

Does anyone have an opinion on the best type of twine. Brown biodegradable twine VS white Polypropylene twine.

If it becomes loose you can tighten it any time.

[video=youtube;GvblQWNFdy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvblQWNFdy4[/video]


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 6, 2011)

I hate poly twine with a passion. I've cut thousands of feet of the stuff out of manure spreader beaters. It just plain doesn't rot.

Regular "sisal" twine, on the other had will go to heck pretty fast if it gets wet, like a round bale sitting on the ground. Keep it dry and it'll last plenty long enough though.

For bundles, I'd go with the sisal, added benefit of no acrid black smoke when the buyer tosses the twine in the fire to get rid of it. Sisal will probably hold the type of knot in the vid better than poly as well. Poly is slick stuff and prone to slipping.


----------



## flyboy553 (Apr 6, 2011)

That looks like a very good knot for bundling! I will try that this morning. Looks like it would take an entire step out of the process I am using now- precutting the twine to length and putting a loop in one end, and hanging them on the splitter! I will just put a bale under each side of the bundle!

I use poly twine. Tried using the bio-degradable twine, but it doesn't hold up as well when exposed to the elements. 

Thanks again! This site is always so helpful - whether it's saw stuff or wood stuff!
Ted


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Apr 6, 2011)

ok here it is,(my opinion) i have used both types for baling before,
sisal lasts if its high and dry only! plastic seems to take more weight and is more durable in open weather environments. 
usually about the same price... now thats said i had more busted bales using sisal left over from one year to the next, didn't have an issue with plastic. get the plastic square balers twine not round bale twine though,big difference in diam, and weight capability..
just my experience...:yoyo:


----------

